# Changer heure du widgetcine tv



## snake974 (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise le widgetcine tv. Cependant, j'aimerai décaler les heures de widget cine tv. En fait, j'habite à la reunion et j'aimerai que les horaires de France 2 par exemple soit reglé à 3h de moins que mon ordi.
Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2010)

Hello.

Le plus simple c'est d'envoyer un mail directement à l'auteur (macpoupou1@mac.com) pour savoir si c'est possible.
J'ai regardé chez moi mais apparemment ce n'est pas faisable depuis le widget même.


----------

